# Do you have any weird "ticks?"



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

Ticks, habits, things you do without realizing it.

As an example, when I get bored and I'm in a good mood I start to sing, usually to myself and only when I'm alone, but it's something I just noticed a couple days ago.

You guys?


----------



## Leela (Mar 22, 2015)

When I'm sat still for a long time I sometimes start tapping songs with my feet. I make the beat with my left foot and the melody with my right foot.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

A few of my habits:

1. Sometimes when I get a really nice compliment from someone online, I'll get fluttered and walk away from my computer somewhere random around the house and do something.

2. If I feel I'm standing awkwardly in a public place I'll pretend to itch my chin or neck.

3. Leaving my clothes on the floor instead of throwing them in the basket. I get so tired at night I just forget.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Mar 22, 2015)

I crack my joints for no real reason other than to keep my-self occupied.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 22, 2015)

Whenever my roommate and I do something together, I have to be to the right of him and he has to be to my left. We went years without noticing this until our mutual friend pointed it out.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 22, 2015)

I put my fist over my mouth whenever I'm trying to think/do school work.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 22, 2015)

Whenever I get stressed or really have to concentrate I lick the left (and only the left) side of my mouth.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 22, 2015)

I listen to YTPMVs.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> 1. Sometimes when I get a really nice compliment from someone online, I'll get fluttered and walk away from my computer somewhere random around the house and do something.


I do this too! Even when it's just someone who I really like talking to and they talk to me, I'll get so happy and I'll usually get up and start smiling and pace around a bit. 

I also tend to play with my hair when I don't have anything else to do with my hands so by the end of the day it probably usually looks sort of messy, and in the rare instances when I actually wear glasses I always try to push them up with my fingers even when they're already on.


----------



## inkling (Mar 22, 2015)

I scratch my face, lick my lips and the worst: I constantly sniffle my nose!


----------



## offing (Mar 22, 2015)

I have to flip my hair sevearl times before I put my hair up in a pony tail.
I can do it sevearl times before I feel I get it just right.
I've been asked when I'm head bagning many times while doing this.

My cat has this spot of different colored fur on her forehead, and I have to kiss my thumb and then touch that spot everytime I pet her.


----------



## tumut (Mar 22, 2015)

I hate when things aren't balanced color wise. Wether i'm making a pokemon team or deciding what villagers I want I hate if it doesn't stick to overall balance or one color scheme.


----------



## Bixxy (Mar 22, 2015)

When watching something I repetitively twitch my left eye to the point its muscle aches >< I also pop my jaw but only when I feel the need to so I don't really think that's a tick.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 22, 2015)

When I'm in an intense pokemon battle, I'll start pulling on my hair or brushing my fingers through my hair.

After spending a ton of time online, I'll go downstairs and wander around each room then go back and sit down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> I hate when things aren't balanced color wise. Wether i'm making a pokemon team or deciding what villagers I want I hate if it doesn't stick to overall balance or one color scheme.



Yuh, kinda like me. I arrange my pokemon in genders so male on one side and female on the other.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

I flex my feet a lot. Mainly when I'm sitting down. And if I have to sit still, my feel will always feel the urge to move.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I can start mimicking to songs when I'm on my mp3player or listening at my computer or whatever. I can't sing at all mind you.

Also scratching myself on my back or belly when I'm bored or focused


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 22, 2015)

By "ticks", are you talking about this? If so, then I crack my knuckles, I sometimes blink my eyes really hard and I occasionally roll my eyes balls.


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

I crack jokes to myself


----------



## Improv (Mar 22, 2015)

I click my teeth to the rhythm of a song that's stuck inside my head.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 22, 2015)

I stick my tongue out slightly when I concentrate.  I don't even know when I'm doing it until someone points it out to me.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 22, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Ticks, habits, things you do without realizing it.
> 
> As an example, when I get bored and I'm in a good mood I start to sing, usually to myself and only when I'm alone, but it's something I just noticed a couple days ago.
> 
> You guys?



whenever i get water, i open the fridge and peek inside.


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 22, 2015)

Whenever i get shy/nervous,i stutter my words and i blink fast, nothing serious though.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 22, 2015)

I have loads. I'm a ball of weird tics tbh. The ones that come to mind first though...

When I'm talking to someone online and I'm particularly anxious, I HAVE to make noise. Doesn't have to be actual words, and volume increases with anxiety, usually. If I'm especially nervous about their reply and I can see them typing back, that's when it's just the absolute worst and I have to take my hands off the keyboard and shake it out _while_ making tons of noise. (I might as well just throw on a record and start singing/dancing tbh, it would be a lot less weird looking than what I normally do)

I wiggle a lot also. Like the people who constantly jiggle their leg, but I'm usually on a couch or in a bed (and I'm short af so my legs don't quite reach the ground most of the time anyway if I'm sitting properly in a chair, lol) I just wiggle back and forth a little. I've started bringing earbuds out with me so it looks like I'm bopping my head to music or something. I just need to move around a LOT, even if it's slight little movements like tapping my fingers or whatever.

...This makes me sound like a really antsy five year old omg

Also expressly anxiety-related: If I'm talking to someone I will drink until I'm sick. It gives me something to do with my hands (though I have a spinner ring for this purpose also) and an excuse to pause when I'm talking / cover my face and the like. My partner often has to actually take soda cans away from me because I don't realize it until I've already had waaay too much.

Not at all anxiety related (one of the rare ones haha) would be the fact that I bite my lower lip a ton. Dunno why, just always been something that I do.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

I always check the cupboard and the fridge when I go past them. No reason, I barely even really eat anything so it's not to see if there's anything to eat. I just do and always have. It used to drive my mum crazy because she thought I was trying to be the food police or something.

TV volume always has to be on a multiple of 5 as well. It just irritates me for it to be anything else. No real reason for this, it just does. I dunno, anything that's not a multiple of 5 always seems louder or quieter than I want it to be.

I also bit the skin off my lips a lot...And I play with my lips a lot with my hands, generally covering my mouth. 





infinikitten said:


> It gives me something to do with my hands (though I have a spinner ring for this purpose also)



I have spinner rings for the same reason. I get really awkward speaking to people and being able to spin 'em and do something with my hands makes me feel better.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a bunch of weird ones while waiting on tables

I go through phases of saying certain catchphrases... whether its no worries, no problem, etc... I will probably say this 20 times to you if you are at my table
I click my pen rapidly when I'm standing around, super obnoxious
and I hunch over when I'm putting in a really long and complex order...

I'm sure people think i'm the most awkward thing ever hahaha


----------



## matcha (Mar 22, 2015)

i tend to stutter and i talk to myself quite a lot. it's really embarassing, esp. at work...
i also need to have my hands busy somehow, if i'm not holding something or doing something it feels so weird.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 23, 2015)

Tao said:


> I always check the cupboard and the fridge when I go past them. No reason, I barely even really eat anything so it's not to see if there's anything to eat. I just do and always have. It used to drive my mum crazy because she thought I was trying to be the food police or something.
> 
> TV volume always has to be on a multiple of 5 as well. It just irritates me for it to be anything else. No real reason for this, it just does. I dunno, anything that's not a multiple of 5 always seems louder or quieter than I want it to be.
> 
> ...



I do that with the TV volume too!

And yeah, spinner rings are a life saver. Sometimes people look at them like "What the hell are you playing with?" but others think they're pretty cool, and then it's a conversation piece too so it works out on multiple levels


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 23, 2015)

I pinch myself and/or look in the mirror a lot. The reason behind it is called depersonalization disorder. Anyone who doesn't know I have it just thinks I'm strange and/or vain.


----------



## rariorana (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been legitimately diagnosed with tics.

I've got a vocal tic, a facial tic, and sometimes a breathing tic.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

I rub my dead skin off... it happens more when I am nervous, but it's kind of gross and I hate that I do it so much... =[


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2015)

ok here are a few. i know this is a thread for things you dont really realize but if i dint realize them then how can i post them? so these are just ones ive adopted over the years

- tv volume on multiple of 5
- earphone labelled L goes in left ear, R goes in right ear, and they cant be tangled
- i used to grab tweezers and just pull out my facial hair whilst watching videos/listening to music (dont do it as much now)
- i cbf cleaning (atm anyway) so the stuff on my desk goes on my bed in the day so i can use my desk, and the stuff on my bed goes back to my desk at night so i can sleep. when it goes on my desk it has to be in a specific order/placement or else i can't sleep
- i have a very structured morning routine and if i dont follow it properly, or someone does something so i cant complete all the steps, it takes me longer to become awake
- if someone uses the microwave and doesnt let the timer run out and then dont reset the timer it makes me so mad i literally wanna pick my microwave up and throw it at the person who didnt reset the timer

if i think of more i will post


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> - if someone uses the microwave and doesnt let the timer run out and then dont reset the timer it makes me so mad i literally wanna pick my microwave up and throw it at the person who didnt reset the timer



My roommate does this every single time she uses the microwave and it makes me so friggin angry. I feel your pain.


----------



## Tao (Mar 23, 2015)

I always stop the microwave at 0:01 to stop it from beeping.


----------



## Leela (Mar 23, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I do this too! Even when it's just someone who I really like talking to and they talk to me, I'll get so happy and I'll usually get up and start smiling and pace around a bit.
> 
> I also tend to play with my hair when I don't have anything else to do with my hands so by the end of the day it probably usually looks sort of messy, and in the rare instances when I actually wear glasses I always try to push them up with my fingers even when they're already on.



I forgot to mention that I do this one when I get inspired or someone says something nice to me. Whenever I get excited about something on my laptop, I stand up, do a random speed walk loop of my bedroom, and then sit down and continue what I was doing like nothing happened.


----------



## alesha (Mar 23, 2015)

Weird stuff you don't need to know... and when I am thinking, I read and take other people's ideas without noticing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> ok here are a few. i know this is a thread for things you dont really realize but if i dint realize them then how can i post them? so these are just ones ive adopted over the years
> 
> - tv volume on multiple of 5, my mum needs it on an even number
> - earphone labelled L goes in left ear, R goes in right ear, and they cant be tangled, yep
> ...



Okay


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2015)

*Major problems:*
-When everybody acts overly sensitive about everything. Like, relax.
-People shoving their opinions down others' throats. You can argue your point a bit, but don't force it onto others.
-Specifically trying to annoy somebody. Nobody likes that, it's not necessary, and we all have better things to do.
-Jumping to conclusions. I've gotten into this situation countless times with teachers, and it's not right.
-Gossip. The things I've heard about other people could fill a Mean Girls burn book.
-Just because somebody goes through a tough time doesn't make them any less of a jerk.

*Pet peeves:*
-Overdoing selfies. I'm fine with like one or two selfies per day, but they're JUST SELFIES. They DON'T have a deeper meaning, so don't act like they do.
-Vacation pictures. The best way to get people jealous online.
-STOP TALKING. What part of it do you not understand? (I'm not even a teacher and this gives me hell.)


----------



## WonderK (Mar 23, 2015)

I always feel the need to lock a door every time I leave. Even if it's for 30 seconds.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 23, 2015)

I unconsciously fiddle with everything I'm holding, suppose it helps me concentrate or distracts from nerves? If you hand me a bus ticket, within 10 seconds it'll be crinkled up >.< 
Whenever I have to look in the mirror to do my hair or what have you, I have to have my arms covered, and a pillow covering my legs bc I'm so grossed out by myself :c
I also touch my earlobes/mess with my inner ear piercings a lot.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 23, 2015)

I tend to puff up my cheeks when I'm  trying to solve a problem.


----------



## Caius (Mar 24, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> *Major problems:*
> -When everybody acts overly sensitive about everything. Like, relax.
> -People shoving their opinions down others' throats. You can argue your point a bit, but don't force it onto others.
> -Specifically trying to annoy somebody. Nobody likes that, it's not necessary, and we all have better things to do.
> ...



I think you misunderstood the thread topic. Annoyances aren't quirks that you have.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 24, 2015)

yeaah. basically my life  is a quirk.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> *Major problems:*
> -When everybody acts overly sensitive about everything. Like, relax.
> -People shoving their opinions down others' throats. You can argue your point a bit, but don't force it onto others.
> -Specifically trying to annoy somebody. Nobody likes that, it's not necessary, and we all have better things to do.
> ...



I don't... think these count as tics...


----------



## GumCat (Mar 24, 2015)

The most prevalent of my ticks is probably just a means of like, with one hand, tracing the creases in my fingers and cracking the knuckles in those fingers. I've done this for years and it's totally unconscious. I have no idea why I guess it's just something to keep me centered in a way? Like a little routine to accomplish quickly


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 24, 2015)

Me and my friends recently noticed that I flick my hair when I just start talking to someone. No idea why. 

There's also this one teacher at school, and it's really weird because I don't do it when talking to anyone else, that I randomly feel the need to lift my hand up to my face or neck when talking to her. Pretty sure it's just some uneasy vibe I get from her. =P


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> Me and my friends recently noticed that I flick my hair when I just start talking to someone. No idea why.
> 
> There's also this one teacher at school, and it's really weird because I don't do it when talking to anyone else, that I randomly feel the need to lift my hand up to my face or neck when talking to her. Pretty sure it's just some uneasy vibe I get from her. =P



That happens to me too.  I think for me it's half anxiety or hyperactivity.  The other half is me being bored and not knowing what to do with my hands so I start touching my face/neck lol.  I guess I want to seem engaged when people are talking so I over do it and start moving my hands in weird ways.  At the same time I don't want to seem like talking to a dead log so I'm not sure what to do. XD


----------



## mdchan (Mar 24, 2015)

I have ASD (and sensory issues), so a lot of my "ticks" are forms of stimming.  So, I guess they appear as ticks or quirks to other people.  

-Those include cracking my thumbs (if I quickly bend my thumbs, I can get them to crack, which is calming in both feel and noise), playing with my nose (as it also makes those noises, but not as loudly), and twirling my hair; I do those the most often, though I'm always being told to stop cracking my thumbs (cause some other people don't like the noise).
I sometimes don't know if I twirl my hair as a quirk, or as a stim.

-If I get really anxious, I bite the collar of my shirt (stim).

-I also talk to myself, which is definitely just a quirk.  I often do this when I take a walk outside, and more often than not with story ideas.

-I have to look both ways about 2-3 times before I cross the street.

-When I talk, I often tend to end my sentences in an upwards inflection (as if I'm asking a question) without realizing it.  
I also pause in random places, or take a few moments to actually complete a thought aloud (and get nervous when people try to rush me to finish).  I don't realize it when I do those things.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

When I'm at home I always cross my legs when I sit. I don't even realise doing it most of the time.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

When I get extremely restless I pick at things - during therapy sessions I pick off all my nail polish or pull on fraying threads in my clothes. When my anxiety is at its absolute highest, like on the precipice of a panic attack, I pick at _myself_ and it's borderline self harm so I'm not going to go further into describing it.

Ever since reading through and posting in this thread I've realized that nearly all my "quirks" are really just weird ways I cope with said anxiety, though. It's been kind of a strange realization. I used to click my teeth at the beginning and end of every stretch of sidewalk whenever I was in a car when I was younger, or go through bottles of lotion like crazy because I would reapply every time I got the slightest bit tense. (Which was often, in high school.)



mdchan said:


> I have ASD (and sensory issues), so a lot of my "ticks" are forms of stimming.  So, I guess they appear as ticks or quirks to other people.
> 
> -Those include cracking my thumbs (if I quickly bend my thumbs, I can get them to crack, which is calming in both feel and noise), playing with my nose (as it also makes those noises, but not as loudly), and twirling my hair; I do those the most often, though I'm always being told to stop cracking my thumbs (cause some other people don't like the noise).
> I sometimes don't know if I twirl my hair as a quirk, or as a stim.
> ...



I've always wondered whether it was in poor taste to refer to my own anxious tics and habits as stimming. They definition applies perfectly, but I know thw word "stimming" itself is usually used to reference autism spectrum disorders, so I don't want to step on any toes. Wikipedia states that stimming is a way to reduce anxiety but we can't really rely on wikipedia for an issue like this so I'd be interested in hearing what you think! I will remain cautious about using that word, though, regardless.


----------



## Tao (Mar 24, 2015)

Before I use my guitar, I always detune the E string and tune it back up, even if it was already in tune (it usually is). It's literally just that string that I do it with and there's no real reason to do so (unless I was actually tuning it, which I'm not in this case).

This is partly why I don't use locking heads, because I end up snapping the string by doing this and I don't actually mean to do it.





infinikitten said:


> Ever since reading through and posting in this thread I've realized that nearly all my "quirks" are really just weird ways I cope with said anxiety



Yea, though I kind of knew that a lot of mine are that already.

I'm also not entirely sure whether I should call them 'ticks'. I feel more comfortable calling them habits.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 24, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I've always wondered whether it was in poor taste to refer to my own anxious tics and habits as stimming. They definition applies perfectly, but I know thw word "stimming" itself is usually used to reference autism spectrum disorders, so I don't want to step on any toes. Wikipedia states that stimming is a way to reduce anxiety but we can't really rely on wikipedia for an issue like this so I'd be interested in hearing what you think! I will remain cautious about using that word, though, regardless.



Stimming is usually only used in reference to something autistic, you're right.  Though, it's an interesting point.  When I twirl my hair or bite my shirt, it's sometimes a response of a panic attack which had nothing to do with a meltdown (most of the time, it is a stim, but there were a few cases where I've had a panic attack out of the blue and bit my shirt as a result).  

It's still a way to calm down, so in that sense, it is a "stim".  I personally don't see any reason for it to be autism-exclusive, or why there can't be panic/anxiety stimming.  
Still, being cautious isn't a bad thing; if I didn't have ASD, I wouldn't use the term to describe what I do to calm myself when I have a panic attack...then again, I never thought of it as a term to be used outside of autism.  It's certainly a curious topic.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 24, 2015)

mynooka said:


> That happens to me too.  I think for me it's half anxiety or hyperactivity.  The other half is me being bored and not knowing what to do with my hands so I start touching my face/neck lol.  I guess I want to seem engaged when people are talking so I over do it and start moving my hands in weird ways.  At the same time I don't want to seem like talking to a dead log so I'm not sure what to do. XD



I get that awkward feeling of not knowing how to present myself when talking to new people sometimes too!! Almost as if I'm self-conscious while talking to someone. Normally, if I'm just casually talking to a stranger/new person, I'll put one hand behind my back and hold my other elbow from the back (dunno if that even makes sense since I have no idea how to describe it, aha). Or if I'm in the mood to talk with my hands, then I'll do so.

I just feel as if it looks weird for me to be talking with my hands by my side, or kind of plain. As if you're some kind of cheap cartoon character, lacking animation. I don't know. =P


----------



## eggs (Mar 25, 2015)

when my anxiety kicks in, i usually look at my phone a lot, touch my hair/face, or cross my arms really tightly. sometimes, when it's extra bad, i pick at my skin. not good at all. :\
i'm trying to get rid of some of these habits by biting my lip or holding my own hand, but it's not working that much.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 25, 2015)

here are a few, some i find quite annoying myself:

- touching my right earlobe. esp when im talking to anyone. don't know if that's genetic or w/e cuz my mum does it too. ppl think it's rlly cute though so idrc.

- tapping my foot/finger/any object to songs. dont usually notice this until i annoy the s--- off myself.

- flipping my hair, esp when i verbally rek ppl. obnoxious but true.

- talking to myself when studying/thinking. helps me absorb info

- spacing out. i do tht a lot when im outside. annoying af if you're walking on the streets tbh. dangerous too.

- lifting my left eyebrow at random times. doesnt annoy me much, i kinda like doing this esp when my eyebrows are on fleek.


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 25, 2015)

mdchan said:


> *I have ASD*



I also have ASD, Didnt post about it because had no idea anyone would know what it was .

I am super bad at Eye contact, if im talking to anyone, i will go out of my way to avoid looking at their face, even down to closing my eyes to avoid it, I didnt even notice it was something weird untill a few people pointed it out.


----------



## ganondork (Apr 22, 2015)

I always have the urge to stand to the right of someone. Someone pointed it out recently and now I make an effort not to but they loudly announce it whenever I forget.


----------



## Lock (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a habit of standing with my knees bent backwards instead of relaxed. I don't even know if that makes sense saying it like that lolz Cant say why I do it but people referred to it as "knee lock" or the awkward flamingo.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 22, 2015)

Having Tourette's, I've had plenty of ticks over the years. One of the most notable ones was one I had when I was about 6 or 7 - I'd made a strange noise in my throat every so often, which my parents used to describe as sounding like a cockerel or something. It was particularly annoying and embarrassing, but the more I thought about it and worried about it, the more I'd find myself doing it. Fortunately after a year or two of doing it, it disappeared, but it came back for about a year when I was 11... thankfully it's completely disappeared now, although my brothers and my mum still make reference to it to embarrass me from time to time.

A few years ago, I also had a weird tick where I'd jump slightly, which drove my family mad, as it would make the sofa shake if I was sitting on it.

One of the most recent ones I've had is constantly stroking my beard when people are talking to me, I try to not do it as much as I can, but it still often happens before I realise what I'm doing. Also, I stand and tap my right foot slightly when someone's talking to me. Also often lick or bite my lips while I'm talking or listening to someone.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 22, 2015)

while sitting on my computer when music is playing in my headphones i get up and walk in a circle and sit back down without noticing


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 22, 2015)

I smile way too much whenever I talk to a girl in general. I'm way too shy


----------



## Llust (Apr 22, 2015)

It really depends on my state of mood. If I'm a nervous wreck, I tend to tap whatever is in my hand against the table or if there isn't one, my lap. Otherwise, I just start poking my nails against my palm unintentionally


----------



## Nay (Apr 22, 2015)

I scratch my hands, mostly when I get intrusive thoughts, also I just like the feel of digging my nails into something.

I play with my earlobe piercing when I'm bored or nervous (it's a triforce, I'm lame)

I crack my knuckles a lot too


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 22, 2015)

I always lightly shake my leg. Its a tension thing probably.
I often when feeling tense (pretty much always lol) sit leaning forward, according to a specialist it helps me stay away from emotion and in cognitive mode.
I always stand locked (with my legs slightly pushed back so you "lock" at your knees.
I often softly move my hand over my few-day-beard. It must look like it itches, but it just calms me I guess.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a couple actually because I can never seem to be still. 
One of them is that I'll absent-mindedly scratch my head and play with my hair. I do it often whether I'm on my phone, reading a book or playing a game. So I guess I mostly do it when I'm relaxed. 
I pick and bite my nails when I'm nervous, it's a horrible habit and I just started wearing fake nails in order to stop. They taste bad. 
And the last thing I do that I barley notice is my left eye, which twitches when I dislike or disagree with something. I can't really control it. 
I have some others, but I think those are the ones people notice the most.


----------



## eggs (Apr 22, 2015)

i play with my hair, i take off the split ends in my hair, i take off skin on my fingers, i bite my lip, i cover my face, i hug myself, etc. i blame anxiety.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 22, 2015)

Pull hair, bite nails, rub face.
You know, excessive grooming to the point where I look much worse. <:


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

Whenever a room is really quite especially in school, I tap my foot very lightly, just enough so I can hear it, to a song I have stuck in my head because the quite bothers me.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 23, 2015)

I really really hate when I get stuck walking behind a super slow person, especially if that person knows i am behind them trying to get past and they just meander back and for of the whole side walk or what ever and it's like COME ON i got places to be.


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 23, 2015)

I often tap beats or rhythms with my fingers on an imaginary keyboard, like in my lap or something.... to a certain tune.... imagining the exact keys, sharps, flats, everything.... 

I bite the inside of my lip when I am nervous, sometimes till it bleeds....

A side effect of one of my medications makes the illusion that my skin is crawling, and so I feel itchy. I can usually ignore it, but when I get agitated over something, or lose my cool, I scratch my scalp vigorously and mess up my hair (I have a short, pixie cut which is a messy style anyway), to relieve the sensation. 

When I concentrate hard on something, I purse my lips and shift them side to side, almost like a rabbit's nose twitching. 

When I am reading, or focusing hard on some aspect of studying, from what I am told I get tis REALLY intense expression on my face. XD 

These are my confessions....


----------



## Royce (Apr 23, 2015)

When I'm with people I fake my falls, trips, coughs and sniffles, but im real around my friends! Or everyone that I know! 

And I used to repeat everything 2 - 7 times .


----------



## MrPumpkinn (Apr 23, 2015)

I tend to rub my ears quite often, mainly if I'm not doing anything at the moment. Most of the time I rub my right one


----------



## Quill (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm terrible for biting the inside of my lip/cheek. I've managed to stop biting my nails and similar bad habits, but I can't stop biting my lip.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 23, 2015)

When I feel extremely socially awkward in a very uncomfortable situation in public, I've the strange feeling I want to sniff my nose for a couple of seconds, and when I don't I get like this sort of face convulsion. I'm pretty sure almost nobody sees it and the ones who sees it don't think it's to weird but I hate it when I've this feeling.


----------

